# mirar



## Encolpius

When is *mirar* used in Portuguese? Is that an old-fashioned word unlike in Spanish? Thank you.


----------



## 123o4

Hi Encolpius, "mirar" is to aim or the action of pointing a weapon at sb/sth. It also has as a synonym "to see" (not as common in daily conversation as in poetry, for example).
Hope it helps


----------



## Macunaíma

*Mirar *is used in Portuguese in a different context and with a different meaning from Spanish. In Spanish it means _*to look at*_, while in Portuguese it means *to aim* ( a gun ) _*at*_. I have never heard or read it used in Portuguese as a synonym of *olhar*, although there is a noun, *mirante*, which means a place, usually a high place, where you can get a good view of the surrounding area/ landscape ( for example, the *mirante do Leblon*, which is one of Rio's most visited sights ).


----------



## Outsider

In Portugal, _mirar_ can also mean "to watch appreciatively", "to glance", "to peek", or "to stare". It has a more restricted sense than in Spanish, and is not used as often.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Outsider said:


> In Portugal, _mirar_ can also mean "to watch appreciatively", "to glance", "to peek", or "to stare". It has a more restricted sense than in Spanish, and is not used as often.


 

I agree. I have read a lot of brazilian texts in which the verb _mirar _has that meaning.


----------



## Vanda

We like to use mirar in literary context, mainly and, BTW, it is my favorite verb.


----------



## tomatico

Interessante.  Alguém pode dar uma frase exemplo de como se-usa o verbo 'mirar' que seria diferente que dizer simplesmente 'olhar'??


----------



## Vanda

Não seria diferente de olhar, apenas uma questão de uso. Mirar é mais sofisticado, as pessoas não o usam com tanta frequência.

Alguns exemplos:
Do cimo da montanha mirava a paisagem.(literário)
O caçador mirou à onça. ( _Neste caso sim, o uso preferido será mirar com o sentido de tomar por alvo do tiro; dirigir a pontaria; apontar)_


----------



## tomatico

Como parece:
 
mirei com anelo às pessoas morando em paz na terra que me viu nascer.


----------



## Vanda

tomatico said:


> Como parece:
> 
> mirei com anelo às pessoas morando em paz na terra que me viu nascer.


 
Parece idílico.


----------



## jazyk

> Como parece:
> 
> mirei com anelo às pessoas morando em paz na terra que me viu nascer.



Tiraria o acento: ... com anelo as pessoas... Acho que o acento aqui se poderia considerar um espanholismo.


----------



## tomatico

Obrigado, Jazyk.  É algo que não tenho entendido até hoje.  Em português, a ação do verbo ‘mirar’ para o objetivo ‘pessoas’ não faz necessario a preposição ‘às’ em vez de ‘as’ (que não leva consigo essa ação)????


----------



## Outsider

tomatico said:


> Obrigado, Jazyk.  É algo que não tenho entendido até hoje.  Em português, a ação do verbo ‘mirar’ para o objetivo ‘pessoas’ não faz necessario a preposição ‘às’ em vez de ‘as’ (que não leva consigo essa ação)????


Não, o verbo não é preposicional. (Talvez estivesse a pensar no _"a" personal_ do espanhol, que não se usa em português.)


----------



## kurumin

Aqui na Bahia, OLHAR é mais usado que MIRAR. Mas ESPIAR é o verbo preferido, muito mais usado que OLHAR. E no interior da Bahia, muitas pessoas dizem ''espiar a tv'' em vez de ''assistir a tv''


----------



## sureño

Boa tarde
Eu sei que “mirar” e “olhar” significam o mesmo, mas são usadas totalmente como sinónimos, ou há certas circunstansas que facen uma delas mais adequada que a outra em determinados contextos?


----------



## Vanda

Digamos assim: olhar é o termo geral, abrangente. Mirar pode ter nuances de acordo com o contexto.
*mirar* - fitar os olhos em; fitar, encarar: /  avistar, enxergar: /   Observar, espreitar. /  Olhar, visando; tomar como alvo; apontar para; /  Aspirar a; pretender; desejar; apetecer/Ter em vista; visar: / Estar voltado; dizer. (Aurélio).

Exemplos: 
Combate ao crime no DF vai mirar jovens  (_ter em vista, visar)_


> como eu faço para um personagem A, virar para o lado de um personagem B (ou seja, mirar caso for um jogo de tiro, perseguir num jogo de corrida)?


fitar os olhos/ encarar; olhar, visando...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Cuidado com os "falsos amigos" (palavras que existem em duas línguas, com significado nem sempre idênticos). Há vários "falsos amigos" na fronteira entre o português e o espanhol, e o verbo espanhol _mirar_ é um deles. Existe, sim, o verbo _mirar_ em português, mas o seu significado é bem mais especializado (v., acima, o post da Vanda). A tradução exata de _mirar_, para o português, é _olhar. _

Nessa perspectiva, a tradução automática de "Estoy mirando a un cuadro" será, sempre, "Estou olhando um quadro". Se você disser "Estou mirando um quadro", o ouvinte pensará que você "está haciendo puntería sobre un cuadro".


----------



## sureño

Muito obrigado Vanda e Dom Casmurro por suas respostas. Entao acho que “olhar” é o mais parecido a nosso “mirar”


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Mas, em espanhol, _mirar_ para apontar, dirigir a arma etc, também pode ser usado ou há outro verbo ou expressão?

Até.:


----------



## arbilab

> Cuidado com os "falsos amigos" (palavras que existem em duas línguas, com significado nem sempre idênticos).


Obrigado, DC. A thought to remember well.

Contained within it is an example I've been meaning to ask about. In Spanish, adjectives tend to follow nouns. Is it a rule in Portuguese that adjectives precede nouns?

_Edit:  No need to answer here, copied and answered in a separate thread._


----------

